# Halfords Glass Cutter - WOW



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Finally got some of this over the weekend , comes in a box with free cloth.

Seriously impressed with this , doesnt dust , better than anything i have used to date.

got rid of what seemed like etched on grease that nothing else would seem to touch, minimal effort.

I like , cant wait to try it by machine.

Must be one of the best glass cleaning secrets in Halfords, found it hiding away with tins of paint section, not with the normal cleaning stuff

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_219650_langId_-1_categoryId_229902

Go buy yours ......


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

tis good stuff aye :thumb:


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

cleancar said:


> Finally got some of this over the weekend , comes in a box with free cloth.
> 
> Seriously impressed with this , doesnt dust , better than anything i have used to date.
> 
> ...


You say it gets rid of "etched on grease" I'll take a picture of my windscreen tomorrow to see if it's the same thing. If it is i'll give it a go


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Bought some myself after a recomendation on here, it certainly is very good, although it didnt fully remove the grease from my windscreen - you definately feel it 'bite' the crud your trying to remove though


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't use it all that much apart from removing rain-x before reapplying, I use AG glass polish for everything else


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

This could be what i need to use too, although to be fair, i suppose some advice on how to use this sort of thing would help too, as it looks like i forget to remove half of what i use at the moment. Thanks anyway


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Mentioned plenty of occasions, it's good stuff, don't let the label put you off :thumb:


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll remember this next time. Just bought autoglym glass polish but I always like reading that the budget stuff is good


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

Rust.Bucket said:


> I'll remember this next time. Just bought autoglym glass polish but I always like reading that the budget stuff is good


The autoglym stuff is horrendous, way to much dust. loved the halfords stuff


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Any dust left in the small chips afterwards ?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Rust.Bucket said:


> I'll remember this next time. Just bought autoglym glass polish but *I always like reading that the budget stuff is good *


It's not budget though, pro rata it is more expensive than the other over the counter offerings at the same store, a it works out to £8 per 500ml, the £4 is for 250ml :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Kriminal said:


> Any dust left in the small chips afterwards ?


I did not find that to be the case, you use a very small amount to work with, less than a pea size :thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I've got what looks like the remnants of some windscreen sealant on the inside of my screen after a replacement was fitted. I assume this stuff would get it off (as tar remover and IPA didn't touch it).


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Tim186 said:


> The autoglym stuff is horrendous, way to much dust. loved the halfords stuff


your using way too much polish :thumb:


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

andy monty said:


> your using way too much polish :thumb:


even with the smallest amount it does it, i have tried all different ways of using the stuff and never got on with it.


----------

